# New "Cool & Collected" from Allen & Page



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 October 2011)

I've just received an e-mail from A&P concerning their "new" feed which is said to be ideal for leisure horses & pony's who have allergies to e.g. mollasses & barley.

Probably a bit early - but anyone tried it?


----------



## gingerarab (5 October 2011)

Yes me to, had my old boy on calm and conditioner and it sent him loopy so hope this may be a better alternative ......


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 October 2011)

Welllll...... I've always used their "Fast Fibre" - but am currently "between horses" so haven't got anything to try it on!!

Sounds good though if you read the spec.


----------



## gingerarab (5 October 2011)

I changed mine onto fast fibre and I was happy with it last winter, just wonder if he could do with a "bit more" of something.  Do allen and page do visits from their nutritionalists ?  For years I have fed "by eye" and although mine look good you always wonder , well i do anyway !


----------



## sbloom (5 October 2011)

Hmmmm....I feel that A&P are one feed company that has really NOT grasped the whole low starch ethos.  C&C is 20% starch, no idea how much sugar, wonder what this will be?  Barley and molasses are not the enemy for most horses as much as overall starch levels are.

Anyone wanting a nutrionalist I'd recommend the Top Spec peeps, they're brilliant, and multi award winning!


----------



## Bethie (5 October 2011)

sbloom said:



			Hmmmm....I feel that A&P are one feed company that has really NOT grasped the whole low starch ethos.  C&C is 20% starch, no idea how much sugar, wonder what this will be?  Barley and molasses are not the enemy for most horses as much as overall starch levels are.

Anyone wanting a nutrionalist I'd recommend the Top Spec peeps, they're brilliant, and multi award winning!
		
Click to expand...

I can't agree with that at all, their older range is probably one of the worst offenders for starch, but the newer feeds they are coming out with are totally different.   I had a look at the spec for this new mix earlier on today when I got the newsletter email, it is stated to be 7.75% starch and 2.9% sugar - not far off the magic 10% overall figures at all.  I do wish they would put a full list of ingredients on the website though, would make life so much easier!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (6 October 2011)

I haven't used it but have mine on veteran vitality and he has never looked or felt better, he hoovers it up 

Hasn't got much starch in this one either 10%


----------



## forestfantasy (7 October 2011)

Might just be me but doesn't this sound the same as 'Ride & Relax' just worded differently?!


----------



## TGM (7 October 2011)

forestfantasy said:



			Might just be me but doesn't this sound the same as 'Ride & Relax' just worded differently?!
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't - R&R is considerably higher in starch and sugar (15% starch 5% sugar) than Cool & Collected.


----------



## Firewell (7 October 2011)

It sounds fab! I managed to find the list of ingredients online and they were fine.

I would really like the try it but my horse looks and feels so good on HiFi, fibre nuts and balancer I'm loathed to change...

I do like that the C&C is a wet feed again, I think that's good especially if we have another snowy winter, good to prevent impactions.


----------



## forestfantasy (7 October 2011)

TGM said:



			No it doesn't - R&R is considerably higher in starch and sugar (15% starch 5% sugar) than Cool & Collected.
		
Click to expand...

This is what i'm saying, it 'SOUNDS' the same, easy for a novice to buy the wrong one thinking it will give them a cool & collected horse or a relaxed one.
Personally i think a lot of these brand names are deceiving, especially to beginners.


----------

